# What Commands Does You V Know?



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

We are gearing-up a little on his training and I am wondering what commands your V knows or ones you would recommended?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby knows:
Sit
Stay
Come
Get back (makes her back up)
Up (for jumping into the car)
Leave it
Drop
No
Go pee (serious! ha)
Down
Go Lay down (we say this when she needs to go to her dog bedand lay down if she's being too nosey/won't settle)
Shake
Go to bed (goes into her kennel)
Roll over
Spin (she turns in a circle)
Off (for jumping up)

Obviously some of those are just fun tricks. The commands we use most for obedience are: leave it, come, sit, off and stay.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Milo (8-mo female) knows:

sit
down
come
stay
settle
leave it
off (when she jumps on us/ still working on this :-\ )
get busy (we use this for going potty instead of using the word "potty" since we have young kids)
slow
go get the (ball, stick, lovey, etc.)
crate time
(go on the) blanket
(go to your) bed

And of course, the useless commands:
high five
high ten
shake

;D


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

My Liesel (5 months) knows:

Sit
Lie down
Paw
Both paws at once (cutest thing ever)
Wait (AKA Stay, and it also prevents her from taking a treat or food until I say it's ok)
Cuddle and a kiss (she puts her paws on my shoulders and goes nuts with kisses)
Get down (this works for her jumping up at people and on the bed etc)
Look at me (useful for when she's distracted... in theory - she needs to work on this one!)
Jump (she just jumps off the ground)
Speak (bark)
Quiet (stop barking... again this needs more work I think!)
Hurry hurry (this is what I use when I want her to pee - very useful!)
Go in your crate
Drop it - this one's important and needs more work. I'd recommend teaching that one from an early age, as they like to pick up whatever random stuff they find on the street.

I am also teaching her the VERY useful skill of barking in reponse to the song, 'how much is that doggy in the window'. Her timing needs work.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Besides the usual sit/ stay/ heel/ etc some fun ones we taught Miles are: 

-Back up (useful for maneuvering doors and in crowds)
- Namaste (he goes into a play bow position, we are yoga fans)
- Spin
- Wave 
- Find it (we hide a treat and he goes off to find it) 

We also taught him our names and family member's names so we can say: "Go get Auntie Laura" and he will go to the correct person.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Sam, words he understands 

Leave it 
Drop (it)
Give
Sit
Down
Place
Stay
Wait
Whoa
Slow
Left 
Right
Heel
Back
Keep UP
Go - pulling is encouraged with harness on. 
Free
Jump
Off
Car
Kennel
Find it 
Find keys 
Find glasses
Find Lisa (little spaniel mix)
Find Butterfly (the cat)
Nice (play nice, don't be rough)
Yes
No
No, Try Again
Wrong
Pee/poo
Water
Food 

Does not or does not want to know fetch reliably

It's a work in progress everything under distractions is ongoing.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a fun thread. My dog amazes me everyday with how bright he is. We're pretty much to a point where I don't have to give commands. He knows what I'm thinking and has learned our form of sign language well. A snap and a hand gesture goes a long way in our pack. He waits for visual cues and responds appropriately every time. He also knows my whistle and will only respond to my whistle. I can't use a store bought whistle, it has to be my 2 finger cow call. When I whistle, he comes. Our new trick is teaching him his commands in ancient Greek. Anyhoo here's the list ( I'll probably forget some)

Sit
Stay
Down
Heel
Come
Right
Left
Oi (the expression I yell when he's up to trouble, stops dead in his tracks)
Do your deed (eliminate)
Stay with me (hunting)
Back it up
Drop it
Leave it
Balance (treat or toy balanced on nose or forehead till released)
Jump
Roll over
Roll the other way
Hop up (bed, car, rock, tree)
Spin
Dance with me
Give me kisses
Cuddle up
Chill out
Flush (hunting
Go get it (hunting)
Where's the blood (hunting)
Get your --- (toy,bone,antler,stuffie. He knows the difference)
Find mama
Sniff it out (mostly hunting)
Shake, other hand
High five
Bow down
No jumping
Speak
Bark loud
Touch it
Secure the yard 
Secure the house
Go to bed
Get outta here
Kennel up
Get your gear (leash and collar)
Attaboy
Good pup
Love you


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Max (1 y.o.)and Skyy (2 y.o.) knows:

Come (Skyy is very obedient, Max sometimes turns deaf)
Heel
Sit
Down
Stay
Leave it
Drop
OK (release command)
Good girl/ boy
No/ Yes
Stop
Hey! (Attention!)
Up ( to jump)
Off
Pee/poo 
Watch me (Look at me)
Place 
Back (back up)
Move (out of the way)
Speak
Kiss 
Bird (start looking for birds)
Squirrel
Donkey (for some reason we encountered a few )
Hello (give a paw)
Quiet (only for Max, because he is hyper, I taught him to lay on his side, head down)
Sniff-sniff (find a treat)
Gentle (when taking food from hands)
Where is Daddy, Mommy
Go get a paper (Max only, brings newspaper and letters from a mail slot, mail must be presorted, he can't be trusted with bills)
Go get a toy (any toy, Skyy only - Max does not understand what to look for)
Play ball (Max only - plays with a soccer ball, or whatever left of it)
Go outside/ Go for a walk
Pecans (both of our dogs run to a pecan tree and start looking for pecans)
Go drink water (to keep dogs hydrated in a summer time)

It would be great to teach some useful commands, like go get the keys, may be some day...

I have a confession to make - I talk to my dogs, because I love watching expression on their faces, it looks like they understand every word, when in reality it's probably what they hear: "Blah-blah-blah *Good Girl/ Boy*, blah-blah-blah *Bird*, etc."


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

SkyyMax said:


> I have a confession to make - I talk to my dogs, because I love watching expression on their faces, it looks like they understand every word, when in reality it's probably what they hear: "Blah-blah-blah *Good Girl/ Boy*, blah-blah-blah *Bird*, etc."


I do the same thing! It doesn't help that I work from home so it's juse me and Ruby 9 hours out of the day. She gets talked to a LOT.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Sit, down, and he'll stop mouthing when we say "ouch" . 

Unless we say ouch when he's biting our clothes, then he stops for just long enough to give us a look that says, "Liar."


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Cole knows

sit
down (lay down)
up (jump up in the air or onto something)
get off (furniture)
both "paw"s
touch (he touches things with his nose first then his paw)
watch me (for focus and eye contact)
high five
crawl
leave it
drop it
take it
wait (which is basically hold on)
stay (a harder and longer version of wait, eventually will be able to do, distance, duration and distractions!)
heel ( he knows this but still needs lots of practice)
come ( he knows this but doesn't always listen inside the same room)
give kisses (we all love that one)

oh and "get out of there" for when he's being bad or in a place he is not aloud


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby knows lots of the above........whether or not she heeds them is another matter! lol!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Lots of those on my list, but the important ones are
Duck
Deer
Rabbit
Snake
Wait.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie does know a lot of those things already listed, but still struggles with the heel command, much to my dismay. He is still very excitable during on-leash walks! :-\ I love him anyway.

Mostly, I talk to Willie in a very conversational way, and I really believe that he understands most of what I say. We spend so much time together... ;D ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

They are just so smart! 

Mswhipple, Otto is the same with knowing what we say. For instance, yesterday he was chewing his antler while very excited. He kept tossing it on the hardwood floor. So I told him, Otto get your antler (which he did and then looked at me); bring it to mama (he did and I took it from him, praised him and gave it back) and said okay now go lay down - and like like that he was chewing it on his blanket!! It just amazes me!

He knows many of the above commands (not all of them)! 

One that I find impressive it he knows the differences between "drop" (lay like a sphinx) and down (lay down on with him bum to the side).


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I think its safe to say all our Vs speak an extensive amount of English!! Haha smart pups we have!! <3


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sit
Stay
Lay
Down
No
Leave it
Go pee
High five
Roll over
Come
Walk with me
Ehhh ( sound I make when he's about to start doing something he shouldn't)
Goodbye


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby knows all of the basics and lots of fun ones

Touch - point to a door or cabinet for her to close.

Where's daddy? Daddy means the world to Ruby.

Where is your boyfriend? - Her BFF Chase. We can't say his name or she freaks so changed to boyfriend and now she understands that. We now say BF and she hasn't figured it out yet.....

Where is Jose? the guy that cuts our grass  As soon as she hears any lawnmower she thinks its Jose. He showers her with kisses and attention every week.

Give Bub a kiss. She will find our cat Bub and soak him with licks all over the face.

Enough - when she gives Bub too many kisses

Can I have a kiss? - With me, she will come over and just stick her cheek out for me to kiss. With my husband, she licks his face (gross)

Where is your bone? usually a rawhide and she hides them throughout the house because I'm sure we are all looking for it to steal from her.

Where is your "insert toy name"? When we play hide and seek around the house.

Go for a walk? Go to the park? Go to daycare? Lots of excitement around those.

Recently, I started having our landscaper's son teach Ruby commands in Spanish. He does all of the basics in Spanish with her. Ha...my bilingual dog 8)


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Some of Mac's are:

Find it 
Walk with me (means walk next to me off lead)
Where's Mama (means find my wife and jump all over her )
Spin
Weave (he does a figure of 8 between my legs)
head down (puts his head to the ground with his bum up)
paw - other paw (shakes with one then the other)
Aaaakee (drop)
Gee (turn right)
Hike (speed up)
Haw (turn left)

there are others but hey it is Friday and I am spent!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Born, I'm thinking
Gee-Haw-Where's Mama..... sounds pretty natural to a Vizsla.


Ps I keep adding to the list, today I remembered Keep UP


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Datacan, hey! When do you use 'whoa'? Just out of interest, I've seen it a lot on the site.

Nelly so far knows:
Sit
Stay
Come
Lie down
Off
Leave
Drop
Go to bed
Paw/other paw
High five
Eight (figure of 8)
Roll over 
Beg
And her personal favourite 'okay!' Meaning she can eat/play with/do the thing she's been waiting patiently for!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Gun dogs really need to know only three commands to be effective in the field. Whoa, Whoa and Whoa. 

It means stop, freeze and don't move until I tell you to
The release command can be a tap on the side or a verbal command.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks datacan, can't wait to get the ball rolling on this


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

"No Stacks On"........... This one is to stop Zsa Zsa ganging up with Astro on a more submissive dog....... 

Something else which is not yet perfect, but good for 90% at the moment, is a hand command for a direction change with "this way" as the verbal command. Astro is perfect with it, but little Zsa Zsa will still miss which direction I am pointing to on occasions.


----------

